# totaltronics.com



## jjo5555 (Feb 22, 2021)

.. in Rugby
Patryk is a real professional. He repaired my MK1 instrument cluster whilst I waited. It is like new.
He also took a video when he took it apart, which is here:


----------



## frags (Oct 13, 2018)

Yep, agree, Had mine done in between lockdowns in 2020 and it hasn't missed a beat since. He fixed pixelation, fuel and temp gauge, date & time resetting to 1997 constantly and revcounter cutting out......all in under 90 minutes.


----------

